# Maine (Acadia/Bar Harbor) Newbie



## Cmprguy13 (Aug 22, 2012)

I know there are stripers, mackeral, pickerel...but how, when, and where at on Acadia should I fish? I'm going there for vacation in mid-september. Also any tips of freshwater fishing would be great too!! Thanks guys.


1st post


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Beautiful country up that way. I vacationed up there a couple of times and loved it. Eat lotsa lobstah!!!


----------



## GenghisII (Aug 22, 2012)

There's not a lot of fun to be had in the salt that far out east-- you're looking at macks and some pollock, which are fine on a diamond jig and light tackle but get boring quick. Worse, there's not much in the way of good spots in Bar or the park to fish salt-- your best bet is Sergeant Drive along the Somes Sound, and even that's no great shakes. Actually, your best bet is to stop at the town dock in Searsport (about 25 miles before you hit the Bar area) and fish there on your way in or out.

Freshwater fishing is pretty reliant on having a kayak or canoe inside the Park itself. If you're shore bound then walking Jordan Pond gives you a shot. If you have a canoe or yak, Seal Cove Pond is an excellent spot-- there's actually a terrific publication that you can get at the Ranger Stations or the Visitor Center that lists every fishable piece of water in the Park with species available, etc.

The best ocean based activity at Acadia, btw, is tide pooling. Bring a 3-4 foot dip net and head to the Wonderland trail at low tide. You'll find many crab species, anemones, sea cucumbers, etc-- very cool.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

In addition to what Genghis said, the freshwater fishing is quite fun on light tackle, lots of pickerel and smallies to be had. Occasionally, depending on the lake, some land locked salmon.


----------

